# Why Do Some People Care So Much About Non-Human Animals?



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 9, 2017)

I have noticed that some people care very much about non-human animals: for example, there is an organization known as People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA), people have long complained about cruel treatment of animals in circuses and zoos, people were outraged when Cecil the lion and Harambe the gorilla were killed, and people seems to be more sympathetic toward non-human animals in movies than they are toward fellow humans; in fact, there is an organization that ensures that no actual non-human animals are harmed in the production of movies and television series.

Therefore, I wonder why some people care so much about non-human animals, especially when one considers that humanity is suffering greatly in some areas of the world and no non-human animals will ever care about helping humans.

What does everyone else say about this? Why do some people care so much about non-human animals?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2017)

Because they're members of the family.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mali (Apr 9, 2017)

theres probably a weird psychological explanation but all i know is id kill for my boy simba


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Because they're members of the family.



To what family are you referring?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2017)

_The _family.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 10, 2017)

Cause kawaii

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Apr 10, 2017)

because they become a part of your family, like family they love you and show you affection.

and regards to cecil the lion. 

shooting an animal with a bow is a cowardly act. 

if you want to trophy kill animals do so with your bare hands that's a feat to be proud of, luring an animal to a kill zone and shooting it from a distance with a high powered rifle/bow is cuntish and nothing to be proud of.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 10, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> and no non-human animals will ever care about helping humans



Y-you didn't just imply we shouldn't care about animals just because they don't care about us...

right?

RIGHT?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Apr 10, 2017)

Lol, my dog cares about me, he'd attack someone if they broke into my house or if I got into a fight with someone. 

hell he growled at my neighbor when we had an argument over him blocking my driveway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 10, 2017)

@Freddie Mercury

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Muah (Apr 10, 2017)

Caring about cruelty is just being not shitty. Ppl who dont give a darn about abnormal suffering are shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muah (Apr 10, 2017)

Muah said:


> Caring about cruelty is just being not shitty. Ppl who dont give a darn about abnormal suffering are shit.


More importantly cruelty to dogs is worse. Dogs have your fucking back if you dont have theirs your a little bitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Apr 10, 2017)

There are practical benefits that come from owning dogs, like security and safety reasons. But I've never understood why people think animals such as dogs and cats are cute. They are probably miserable (like most other people) and found that they can fill that hole with pets. That's why people on facebook for example are so obsessed with looking at pictures puppies or kittens if they have a bad day.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2017)

I do not have a particular attachment to animals, but I do wish to preserve particular species because of their contribution to this world's ecosystem (ex: honeybees). I recognize that animals can sometimes have an intrinsic, irreplaceable value to our own survival. Some can even be therapeutic on a smaller scale (owning pets, petting dogs when you're depressed, etc.).

I used to be a very cruel little human being. I tortured animals all the time, but I do feel in retrospect it was absolutely a wrong thing to do. It may have been to sate my curiosity on them, but that indifference is not gainful. I am still in support of animal testing and whatnot though.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Y-you didn't just imply we shouldn't care about animals just because they don't care about us...
> 
> right?
> 
> RIGHT?!


Animals tend to be suspicious of machinery.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 10, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Animals tend to be suspicious of machinery.



Aw shit what was I thinking man?

That makes perfect sense, silly me


----------



## John Wick (Apr 10, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Animals tend to be suspicious of machinery.


my dog likes to piss on machinery took him to this engineering workshop once and he pissed on their turnmill


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2017)

Implying that animals can't/don't care about humans is obscenely ignorant. There are countless documented cases, videos, firsthand stories, etc. of animals directly caring for human beings around them. From your pet cat/dog all the way to big predatory cats, dolphins, elephants, numerous bird species, etc. We care about them, and they care about us. We could even learn a lesson from a lot of animals when it comes to being sympathetic towards others.

I just can't accept that you believe that animals can't care about humans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2017)

My brother and his girlfriend have a pet dog, whom they bring with them whenever they visit me, which, as I have said in numerous other threads, greatly bothers me. If I were to visit them, I would not ask them to remove their dog from my presence, so I wish that they would be courteous to me and not bring their dog with them. Is it not completely unfair that I must tolerate the presence of their dog, regardless of who is visiting whom?



Jessica said:


> Implying that animals can't/don't care about humans is obscenely ignorant. There are countless documented cases, videos, firsthand stories, etc. of animals directly caring for human beings around them. From your pet cat/dog all the way to big predatory cats, dolphins, elephants, numerous bird species, etc. We care about them, and we care about them. We could even learn a lesson from a lot of animals when it comes to being sympathetic towards others.
> 
> I just can't accept that you believe that animals can't care about humans.



Perhaps some non-human animals do care about humans, but I have not yet seen any large and organized efforts by non-human animals to help humanity.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 11, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have noticed that some people care very much about non-human animals: for example, there is an organization known as People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA), people have long complained about cruel treatment of animals in circuses and zoos, people were outraged when Cecil the lion and Harambe the gorilla were killed, and people seems to be more sympathetic toward non-human animals in movies than they are toward fellow humans; in fact, there is an organization that ensures that no actual non-human animals are harmed in the production of movies and television series.
> 
> Therefore, I wonder why some people care so much about non-human animals, especially when one considers that humanity is suffering greatly in some areas of the world and no non-human animals will ever care about helping humans.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Why do some people care so much about non-human animals?


I can't speak for PETA or vegans or cow-worshippers or Buddhists or any individual or group that exhibits a certain degree of "caring" toward one or more animals. 

What I can speak on is two fundamental facts that make notions of "why should anyone care about anything that ever happens to an animal" trivial:
1. Humans have empathy, and there is no particular rule that states that empathy must apply to fellow humans, any more than it must apply to people of the same ethnicity or tribe. 
2. Most animals are sentient, and a lesser but still sizeable amount of them can experience pain and suffering. 


The idea that reciprocity must exist in order for empathy to be applied or substantiated is fallacious and unsound.  There are numerous examples of a moral agent exercising some degree of empathy or protectionism to a sentient being (or group of them) either uninterested in or incapable of reciprocating.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 11, 2017)

LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2017)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> LOL



Why are you laughing? This is a very serious subject, so I wish for everyone to treat it as such.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok so let me start this off by directing you to Afg's post because he did an excellent job explaining the proximate reasons/general concepts behind the subject.

What you also need to understand are the distal reasons behind this. Humans have thrived off of incorporating animals into their daily lives for beneficial uses. As social animals, empathy has developed as a concept fit for social advancement *within* and *between* species. Pets such as dogs have been ingrained to be integral parts of society, something only diminished by cultural nuance (such as asian countries in moder times which have grown to see them as domestic food sources like the chicken and cow in the US). Multiple countries have kept the strictly domestic aspect to keeping pets which over time has culturally and mentally ingrained a sense of "camaraderie"   if you will between them. As such there is the obvious propensity for a subset of humans over time (and growing average intelligence) to take this to larger magnitudes on a grander scale which is what we see today with groups like PETA. You wouldn't see this in an isolated society growing over hundreds of years who treat most to all animals as strictly resources.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Ok so let me start this off by directing you to Afg's post because he did an excellent job explaining the proximate reasons/general concepts behind the subject.
> 
> What you also need to understand are the distal reasons behind this. Humans have thrived off of incorporating animals into their daily lives for beneficial uses. As social animals, empathy has developed as a concept fit for social advancement *within* and *between* species. Pets such as dogs have been ingrained to be integral parts of society, something only diminished by cultural nuance (such as asian countries in moder times which have grown to see them as domestic food sources like the chicken and cow in the US). Multiple countries have kept the strictly domestic aspect to keeping pets which over time has culturally and mentally ingrained a sense of "camaraderie"   if you will between them. As such there is the obvious propensity for a subset of humans over time (and growing average intelligence) to take this to larger magnitudes on a grander scale which is what we see today with groups like PETA. You wouldn't see this in an isolated society growing over hundreds of years who treat most to all animals as strictly resources.


Why do you think pets such as insects and snakes are generally viewed as exotic and nuanced pets? They serve very little function beneficial to distal humans and served mainly as food sources and threats. In a privileged/advanced society someone deeming them as "cool" can afford the risk involved with them and the resources needed to house them. But the general attitude of empathy to all animals can be derived from said benefits from subsects of animals and general concepts found in multiple philosophies which emphasize a respect for all of life.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 15, 2017)

It's when you look into an animal's eyes and see a reflection of yourself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 17, 2017)

bcuz some humans tend to be extremely and unnecessarily cruel to animals for no reason at all. Whereas animals will kill us for food or kill us bcuz we r a threat which is simply their nature. they will usually kill us quickly (and painfully). the human population is growing more and more, yet many animal species are decreasing. Ppl understand this rule of life.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> It's when you look into an animal's eyes and see a reflection of yourself.


When I try to look that hard they usually get distracted and look at something else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2017)

Because people suck. Animals a cuddly and don't talk back.


----------



## baconbits (May 1, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My brother and his girlfriend have a pet dog, whom they bring with them whenever they visit me, which, as I have said in numerous other threads, greatly bothers me. If I were to visit them, I would not ask them to remove their dog from my presence, so I wish that they would be courteous to me and not bring their dog with them. Is it not completely unfair that I must tolerate the presence of their dog, regardless of who is visiting whom?



That's a separate issue.  You should just tell them not to bring the animal to your house... if its your house.  If its not your house you can't really say anything.


----------



## Cheeky (May 1, 2017)

Because they taste better.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Edward Newgate (May 1, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Perhaps some non-human animals do care about humans, but I have not yet seen any large and organized efforts by non-human animals to help humanity.


Well then you're mistaken.

Google "Animals for Humanity" (AFH in short), that's an organization made of animals - all sorts of species - whose goal is to help humans regardless of age, sex or religion.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2017)

baconbits said:


> That's a separate issue.  You should just tell them not to bring the animal to your house... if its your house.  If its not your house you can't really say anything.



It is my parents' house, unfortunately, and they have allowed my brother and his girlfriend to bring their dog with them when they visit us, despite my very frequent and very vociferous protesting, a fact that annoys me to no end. I attempted to explain the unfairness of the situation to them, but they would not listen to me, so I must endure the presence of my brother's pet dog until either the dog is no longer alive or I have my own place of residence. I also hope that, when their dog eventually dies, my brother and his girlfriend do not get a new dog to replace it, although that will be their decision to make, not mine.

However, when I do eventually have my own place of residence, I will not allow any non-human animals into it, and I will be certain to show everyone that I will greatly enjoy enforcing that rule, by any means necessary.


----------



## baconbits (May 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is my parents' house, unfortunately, and they have allowed my brother and his girlfriend to bring their dog with them when they visit us, despite my very frequent and very vociferous protesting, a fact that annoys me to no end. I attempted to explain the unfairness of the situation to them, but they would not listen to me, so I must endure the presence of my brother's pet dog until either the dog is no longer alive or I have my own place of residence. I also hope that, when their dog eventually dies, my brother and his girlfriend do not get a new dog to replace it, although that will be their decision to make, not mine.
> 
> However, when I do eventually have my own place of residence, I will not allow any non-human animals into it, and I will be certain to show everyone that I will greatly enjoy enforcing that rule, by any means necessary.



Well... a few things.  First, you shouldn't be enjoying enforcing your rule as if you get some great pleasure out of upsetting pet owners.  That's not cool, dude.  Second, at your parent's house you have no say.  You can complain but ultimately they set the rules.  Considering your brother's behavior to be rude when he's following the rules of your parent's is not looking at this situation reasonably.  But third, when you do get your own place you can set up your own rules but be nice about it.  Just explain why you don't want the pets there succinctly and enforce it. . Problem solved.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Well... a few things.  First, you shouldn't be enjoying enforcing your rule as if you get some great pleasure out of upsetting pet owners.  That's not cool, dude.  Second, at your parent's house you have no say.  You can complain but ultimately they set the rules.  Considering your brother's behavior to be rude when he's following the rules of your parent's is not looking at this situation reasonably.  But third, when you do get your own place you can set up your own rules but be nice about it.  *Just explain why you don't want the pets there succinctly and enforce it.* . Problem solved.



I do not wish to allow pets in my house because I worry that they may break something, that they may urinate or defecate on the floor, and also to demonstrate the superiority of humans over non-humans (although I may or may not mention that last reason, depending upon to whom I am speaking).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baconbits (May 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not wish to allow pets in my house because I worry that they may break something, that they may urinate or defecate on the floor, and also to demonstrate the superiority of humans over non-humans (although I may or may not mention that last reason, depending upon to whom I am speaking).



You don't have to demonstrate anything.  The fact that you even mentioned that in relation to your house rules is very strange.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2017)

baconbits said:


> You don't have to demonstrate anything.  The fact that you even mentioned that in relation to your house rules is very strange.



If you have not noticed, I am not an ordinary person; I like being unique and extraordinary compared to others.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Fin (May 3, 2017)

They like to preserve pure innocence since simply being a hooman nowadays can even call for controversial topics.

ALSO

It sucks to be the only species that has to pay to live.


----------



## baconbits (May 3, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you have not noticed, I am not an ordinary person; I like being unique and extraordinary compared to others.



You need to temper that desire.  It makes no sense in this circumstance.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2017)

Now that I have received numerous responses to my original question, I have new question to ask: why is it that people who dislike non-human animals are demonized by society? Why does everyone treat those people with scorn or disbelief? As long as I am asking that, why are people who dislike children also viewed negatively by society, as well?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 7, 2017)

I can tell by this post you gets no pussy cat.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 7, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> but I have not yet seen any large and organized efforts by non-human animals to help humanity



ROFLMAO ...I am in tears 

Just when I think you couldn't up your game anymore you come out with such a ridiculous statement about how you haven't seen animals band together to help our oh so dire situations.

I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Now that I have received numerous responses to my original question, I have new question to ask: why is it that people who dislike non-human animals are demonized by society? Why does everyone treat those people with scorn or disbelief? As long as I am asking that, why are people who dislike children also viewed negatively by society, as well?


Animals are cute.  If you dislike them your probably don't have a soul.  See Cruella DeVille.


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2017)

Why say "Non human animals", just say Care about animals. What the fuck.

You can really tell the posters who are emotionally developed and not just by looking through these comments. Wow, I feel sorry for those on the low end.

Last note, I read all of DDJ's posts in Sheldon's voice from big bang theory.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Now that I have received numerous responses to my original question, I have new question to ask: why is it that people who dislike non-human animals are demonized by society? Why does everyone treat those people with scorn or disbelief? As long as I am asking that, why are people who dislike children also viewed negatively by society, as well?


What is a sociopath for 500.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Animals are cute.  If you dislike them your probably don't have a soul.  See Cruella DeVille.



I have no tolerance or patience for anything that I regard to be "cute," as I find such things to be annoying; I prefer things that are powerful and badass, such as (in the case of animals) lions, tigers, bears, sharks, crocodiles, and so forth.



RemChu said:


> Why say "Non human animals", just say Care about animals. What the fuck.



Because humans are animals, as well, albeit the most intelligent and advanced animals in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have no tolerance or patience for anything that I regard to be "cute," as I find such things to be annoying; I prefer things that are powerful and badass, such as (in the case of animals) lions, tigers, bears, sharks, crocodiles, and so forth.


Then you'll never get bitches.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 8, 2017)

[Science 100] Cease all motor functions!


----------



## Ashi (May 8, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Then you'll never get bitches.




@baconbits


----------



## baconbits (May 8, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> @baconbits



Sometimes even my ability to give advice gets hard countered.  This is one of those times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 8, 2017)

Mider T said:


> _The _family.


a synthetic wouldn't understand

beep boop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (May 8, 2017)

Keep this thread on topic and stop taking jabs at people, I'm deleting posts if I see it happening again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Keep this thread on topic and stop taking jabs at people, I'm deleting posts if I see it happening again.



Thank you very much for those kind words; I am always amazed by the capacity of the users here to be rude and demeaning toward others, as well as their ability to divert threads from their original topics.


----------



## baconbits (May 9, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying that you have no advice to offer in this thread?



It was offered already and rejected.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2017)

Do you speak German, @DemonDragonJ? Maybe this video would help you understand. 


Or you can brow the University of Denver's program on Human-Animal Connection. Trump said he was directly responsible for helping save $700 million

Or you can read J.M. Coetzee's novella, _The Lives of Animals_.


----------



## Sillay (May 19, 2017)

Because the capacity to love extends beyond love for humanity...why is this even a question...


----------



## Samehada (May 25, 2017)

I work in animal conservation. We get plenty of volunteers and citizens that help out animals simply because they needed it. I don't think there is a single answer to your question. Let me explain:

I have met some who devote their life volunteering for animals and wildlife because they feel like its a humanity's duty. They describe all the destruction modern civilization has caused and that most of wildlife's inability to adapt as fast as we have is unfair, especially because our most recent achievements are because we have discovered tools and technology. 

Another type of person I meet are the mothers/fathers of nature. They get personal value for the beauty of nature, mostly because of aesthetics. They grew up in the country, wetlands, or mountains and do not wish to lose that special environment for others. They find nature intrinsically interesting, its a hobby.

Finally, there are many who have this innate desire to nurture and extend it to plants and wildlife. They find babies or families cute and want to preserve or care for them in case they cannot themselves. The desire to take care of another in need, regardless of use or origins.

I have wondered about this question a lot and while I don't think it can be appropriately answered with a fine bow, I do think every human interaction with wildlife involves with their perspective of respect. Either they were taught to respect animals or that they are lesser beings and don't deserve respect. How we show this respect or disrespect is highly variable and often unique.

Or I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 6, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I can tell by this post you gets no pussy cat.



How is their any connection between disliking non-human animals and relationships between humans?


----------



## John Wick (Sep 6, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is their any connection between disliking non-human animals and relationships between humans?



Because disliking animals is usually done by sociopaths and those with some kind of mental issue.


----------



## Dayscanor (Sep 6, 2017)

These threads look a lot like clickbait to me.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 6, 2017)

A DDJ thread isn't clickbait.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 6, 2017)

DDJ is learning anyways... I think.


----------



## Dayscanor (Sep 6, 2017)

It seems he still has a LOT to learn.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Because disliking animals is usually done by sociopaths and those with some kind of mental issue.



That is a rather close-minded presumption, is it not? I see no reason why a perfectly normal person cannot dislike non-human animals.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 6, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is a rather close-minded presumption, is it not? I see no reason why a perfectly normal person cannot dislike non-human animals.


it's no different than disliking them for the reasons that you stated because their of low intelligence.


----------



## Dayscanor (Sep 6, 2017)

So the whole point of this thread is to convince us that it's alright for a person to not like non human animals.


----------



## Slayz (Sep 12, 2017)

Because animals are adorable and cute as shit.

I mean, just look at this cow


JUST LOOK AT IT

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

